# Signature Block Hard Return



## deannc (Aug 21, 2010)

Can someone tell me how to get a hard return or <br> to work?  Using the space bar to push things far enough to get them on a different line is a pita. lol

Thanks for any help.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 21, 2010)

Check out this Wiki

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/signature-tutorial


----------



## deannc (Aug 21, 2010)

Piney, thanks the link...I tried that before but can't get the code to work for some reason. I used < > and [ ] brackets and the code still shows up with the text.


----------



## dale5351 (Aug 21, 2010)

When you get down to "edit Signature block", did you click on the "Source" button in the upper left hand corner?  when you do that, it displays your sig with the various <br/> there.

Here is the way mine block looks when I hit "source"

<p>
 4 year old Masterbuilt 30<br />
 Weber propane grill<br />
 A-Maze-N smoke generator<br />
 FoodSaver Vacuum Sealer </p>


----------



## deannc (Aug 21, 2010)

Doooh!!  Dale, thanks!  Now I get it...LOL


----------



## meateater (Aug 21, 2010)

Sorry I wrote that Wiki and forgot about clicking the source button first, I'll have to go in and  fix that. My apologies.


----------



## deannc (Aug 21, 2010)

meateater - thanks for writing it!  I should have seen the source button and to think I knew html back in the 90s... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





LOL


----------

